# *********Friday Pictures*********



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I didn't have anything to post last week. Went duck hunting last weekend after Thanksgiving. So here are a few pics from the weekend.



















Couple of friendly Rio Grande Turkey's, that hang around our place around Floresville.

Have a great weekend everyone!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Cuddle buddies


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A friend of mine needed a better way to get water to his deer camp. The water supply is about 3/4 of a mile away. He has a 300 gal tank, but had to use 55 gal. drums to fill it. I had an old boat trailer I couldn't give away so now it's a water tank trailer. Still have a little work to do.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Polk County buck*







My biggest buck yet!!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice work on that re-purposed trailer, 9121SS.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ossnap said:


> Nice work on that re-purposed trailer, 9121SS.


Thanks. I enjoy doing this kind of thing. It was fun!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Great job on the trailer. Would love to see it in action!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Anyone remember when every little burg had their own electrical test and license? Glad we dont have to renew these every year anymore. 

At one time it cost me $2600 every December to renew all the licenses and if you didn't you had to re-test to do work in that town.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

About 130' of trench dug to run power and water to dock.






Coral snake on the driveway



Just some pics on the water.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

9121SS said:


> A friend of mine needed a better way to get water to his deer camp. The water supply is about 3/4 of a mile away. He has a 300 gal tank, but had to use 55 gal. drums to fill it. I had an old boat trailer I couldn't give away so now it's a water tank trailer. Still have a little work to do.


Great job on the trailer! Kinda figured it up in my head so am probably wrong,but if he can haul 5 1/2 barrels,it should be a little over 2,400lbs,and the axle looks like a 2750lb axle,and we all know they'll haul twice as much as rated for liability reasons,so excellent work on your part.I know my opinion aint worth squat,but I do enjoy seeing a job well done! Jerry


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

txbigred said:


> About 130' of trench dug to run power and water to dock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking pups!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Pics don't need a menu this week. It's all just same old same old


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

We had an awesome Thanksgiving in Cabo


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> Great job on the trailer! Kinda figured it up in my head so am probably wrong,but if he can haul 5 1/2 barrels,it should be a little over 2,400lbs,and the axle looks like a 2750lb axle,and we all know they'll haul twice as much as rated for liability reasons,so excellent work on your part.I know my opinion aint worth squat,but I do enjoy seeing a job well done! Jerry


Thanks Jerry. It shouldn't be a problem. The water supply is on the lease.
It will never be on a public road.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice job on the trailer, for sure. 

Harbor, not only do I remember it, but some of those tests were rigged. One of the towns just south of here had a 100 question multiple choice test. The gave you cards, in order, with the questions on them. Problem is, they gave out 99 cards instead of 100. No way to pass that one, except luck. We also had a local mayor that suggested leaving $200 in cash in an envelope in his truck if we wanted to work there. The good old daze for sure. 

The pic is an outlet we serviced on a "no lights" call.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Fast Nattie fetches ducks....
Fast Nattie fetches beer....


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

2cooler Rsparker67's wife's redfish is done for Christmas!!!

















11.5lb largemouth!!









All tackle world record black snapper!!!


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Lavaca County Buck
Thanksgiving Day Ducks
Thanksgiving Limit of Trout


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*Good year so far*

Big hog took a .308 in the ear at 102 yds ----and got back up!!!

Wasn't going to do long division or anything, but he got back up.

Amazing

Other hogs, does, etc etc


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally got my water and sewer lines run in Sargent. I took my son to help me and it took him less than a hour to learn what a 5 gallon bucket on a job site is for.

The squirrels have been digging up my potted plants around the house so we decided to thin the heard.

A few fish from the beach.

Evil bird.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

2 Boats said:


> Big hog took a .308 in the ear at 102 yds ----and got back up!!!
> 
> Wasn't going to do long division or anything, but he got back up.
> 
> ...


 I've had a .308 round deflect off one's skull and hit the feeder pole that was 10' away.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Test run! I hope I can bring this guy to life today


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Last nights snack


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> Nice job on the trailer, for sure.
> 
> Harbor, not only do I remember it, but some of those tests were rigged. One of the towns just south of here had a 100 question multiple choice test. The gave you cards, in order, with the questions on them. Problem is, they gave out 99 cards instead of 100. No way to pass that one, except luck. We also had a local mayor that suggested leaving $200 in cash in an envelope in his truck if we wanted to work there. The good old daze for sure.


I never encountered a "rigged" test in my adventures...except for West University and Galveston. I showed up for the West U. test and the girl at the desk told me the inspector was out and it was closed book, so I left my test briefcase at her desk. 2 hours later he walks in and says, "Where's your code book?"

I told him what his secretary said and he laughed and said, "Go ahead...you're good!" 

Now Gary Seinze in Galveston was another joke! :rotfl:

Years ago there was a lady in Sargent that walked the beach and picked up these Sea Beans and painted them. She passed back in '09 I think.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Mont said:


> Nice job on the trailer, for sure.
> 
> Harbor, not only do I remember it, but some of those tests were rigged. One of the towns just south of here had a 100 question multiple choice test. The gave you cards, in order, with the questions on them. Problem is, they gave out 99 cards instead of 100. No way to pass that one, except luck. We also had a local mayor that suggested leaving $200 in cash in an envelope in his truck if we wanted to work there. The good old daze for sure.
> 
> The pic is an outlet we serviced on a "no lights" call.


Hmmm, shouldn't those jumper wires on the bottom make an x in that picture?


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

See y'all in a week. It's rodeo time.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

This last week was time to do a few mods to my 2015 Indian Scout. I finally found the exhaust that I wanted for the Scout.


1) front wrap around LED signals from Dynamic Custom
2) Flying Monkey grips from lowbrow custom
3) 2-1 Bassani Exhaust
4) A special thank you goes out to C&M graphics here in Sweeny. They were able to change up the Indian Logo to fit the tank.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

this guy flew down in front of me with a rat or tree rat


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Fuelin said:


> Last nights snack


Just didn't look right.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Limit of POC Thanksgiving reds.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

3 month old Silver Laced Wyandottes.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

His first trip to the hunting lease. 

1. Dressed and ready to go
2. Getting it sighted in
3. The squirrel on the feeder has no idea whats in store for him


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

#1 and #2 :Thanksgiving Turkey, before and after. This was my first year "trussing" the bird, which really helped and kept the bird together well on the 3 hour trip to the in-law's.
#3: Saw this on the gate leaving a few weeks ago. Apparently my daughter is expecting the carnival to stop by. Or maybe she thinks we're the "rare show". Who knows. Oh the imagination of a 4 year old.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Fuelin said:


> Last nights snack


You on a train or plane?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Good beer and a GREAT stick. Just be careful or . . . . 
Blanco Nine in Lancero.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Quintana cannon
Daytime yote
I wonder where he's from? 2cool!
Another evil bird 
One more! :cheers:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

goatchze said:


> #1 and #2 :Thanksgiving Turkey, before and after. This was my first year "trussing" the bird, which really helped and kept the bird together well on the 3 hour trip to the in-law's..


#blackturkeysmatter


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Grandkids Love the beach house in Sargent


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Fuelin,
you in the rodeo? with someone who's in the rodeo? a high roller at the Sands? with someone who's a high roller at the sands?

Those gulfstreams are nice you should try a ride in a G 450!!

and the FBO tarmac area at Vegas sure is a sight to see...tons of neat planes and just think about the $$$$$$$....crazy!!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Fishin' Trip said:


> Fuelin,
> you in the rodeo? with someone who's in the rodeo? a high roller at the Sands? with someone who's a high roller at the sands?
> 
> Those gulfstreams are nice you should try a ride in a G 450!!
> ...


We are just here to watch and play for a few days. Yes, these Gulf Streams are sweet. This was a G500. Palazzo picks you up in style for sure. Las Vegas Sands terminal is full of jets of all sizes.


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

caught red handed but when asked her if she'd been in the powder again and she just smile and say Nooooo


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Hammered out a few silver trinkets to gift for Christmas...I've also been playing around with some yeti ID tag designs, testing 3 on well traveled cups right now.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Spent the thanksgiving holiday in port Aransas and had turkey with my cousin in Corpus Christi on Saturday. It was cold and rainy all weekend but we still had a good time. Visited goose island and big tree on a referral from my buddy Erik (nocreek) thanks 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-Youngest grandson Evan cruzin' a motorized bike I bought him for his 1st B-day

-Alfonso's big hog taken last Sunday in Falcon


----------



## heffleysmill (Aug 10, 2010)

My boys and the oldest got his second buck









My cousins boy dropped this last week









And a young tank we will let walk a few more years. 









These are from the Skull Creek area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*New truck*

420hp 8 speed beast!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Nice truck dog, time to get it dirty and bloody!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^Nice truck dog, time to get it dirty and bloody!!


Not until my old 4wd Suburban kicks the bucket. 10 years old and just won't die...LOL


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Got my decorations up over the weekend!!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Good thing my wife doesn't see this.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*My Boys First Deer Hunt*

I knew he would do well in the stand, I didnt know he would do THAT well. Never once said he was cold, tired, or anything. He was mad every hunt that it was time to get out. He turns 5 in March, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

mtaswt said:


> Got my decorations up over the weekend!!!!
> View attachment 2642402
> 
> View attachment 2642410


Where the hell do you find plywood sheets that big? Or are you a midget?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sargent Beach. I don't understand why people do this! sad3sm


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Quintana cannon
> Daytime yote
> I wonder where he's from? 2cool!
> Another evil bird
> One more! :cheers:


I've got a similar "in dog beers" sign behind the bar on my patio. Wife hates it. I'm full of class too! Lol


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> Where the hell do you find plywood sheets that big? Or are you a midget?


If you consider 6'4" a midget then I am. 1 reindeer takes 6 sheets of 4x8x3/4 plywood.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Someone asked about the Disney cruise ship a while back, here she is leaving port just a little while ago. 








Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

So many things wrong in our world today. So glad to say that my homemade Shrimp Gumbo ain't one of them. :biggrin:

"Soul Food" for those of us with Cajun ancestry. And pretty damned good for those of you that aren't :wink:

God bless America, the great state of Texas, and 2CoolFishing....

Life is good !


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks Great Buddy, Enjoy!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

mtaswt said:


> If you consider 6'4" a midget then I am. 1 reindeer takes 6 sheets of 4x8x3/4 plywood.


I didn't even notice you in the pic at first. Those are awesome!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> So many things wrong in our world today. So glad to say that my homemade Shrimp Gumbo ain't one of them. :biggrin:
> 
> "Soul Food" for those of us with Cajun ancestry. And pretty damned good for those of you that aren't :wink:
> 
> ...


Man that looks good.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Me and my little guy perch jerking at Martin Dies Jr. State Park over the Thanksgiving Holiday.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

*Why?*



Harbormaster said:


> Sargent Beach. I don't understand why people do this! sad3sm


:headknock
Because they are stupid people teaching their children to do stupid things.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> So many things wrong in our world today. So glad to say that my homemade Shrimp Gumbo ain't one of them. :biggrin:
> 
> "Soul Food" for those of us with Cajun ancestry. And pretty damned good for those of you that aren't :wink:
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Provecho!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Our deciduous christmas tree is up


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The master of his domain. Check out those spurs.








$2k cat. Heck no I didn't buy it. Dumb lawyer chick bought it, kept it for a few months then gave it to the wife.








Bolivar ferry.








Voltage tester.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Voltage tester shot coffee out my nose! Many thanks MM.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

peckerwood said:


> Voltage tester shot coffee out my nose! Many thanks MM.


And it's polarized!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> Voltage tester shot coffee out my nose! Many thanks MM.


 Needs to be standard issue to all incoming Syrian refugees.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Brooks and Dunn and Reba too*

Good show if y'all make it out


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*B&D*

They still put on a good one


----------

